# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  التحقيق في الحوادث ذات المنشأ الكهربائي

## hatasi_15

التحقيق في الحوادث ذات المنشأ الكهربائي
الهدف: التعريف بعلم الكهرباء من وجهة نظر جنائية، وبما يفيد  التحقيق في الحرائق والحوادث المتعلقة (بشكل أو بآخر) بالكهرباء، وذلك بمراعاة بساطة الأسلوب وانتقاء المختصر المفيد من المعلومات. حيث من المعلوم أن المسؤولية المادية والمعنوية الملقاة على المحقق بأسباب الحرائق والانفجارات كبيرة، إضافة إلى المسؤولية القضائية. حيث أنه يحقق بقضية يمكن أن تكون أحد أخطر أنواع الجرائم وهي جريمة الحرق العمد الجنائي، كما أن رأي المحقق يكون مرجحا ومهما أمام القضاء، بل مساعدا للقاضي في إصدار حكمه. 
كثيرا ما يواجه المحقق موقفا محرجا وصعبا، وهو إقرار إذا ما كانت الكهرباء سبباً أم لا...، ولا بد قبل اتخاذ مثل هذا القرار استعراض مختلف الأسباب التقليدية المحتملة، بعد ذلك يتبقى أمامه سببان محتملان للحريق أو الانفجار هما: 
إما المنشأ الكهربائي أو الحرق العمد الجنائي.
لهذا فإن التسرع بالحكم بأن السبب كهربائي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى إخفاء جريمة الحرق العمد الجنائي مهما كانت دوافعها (والتي يمكن أن تتضمن جريمة أخرى، كالقتل أو السرقة أو التزوير)، كما أن التسرع باستبعاد الكهرباء كسبب، يمكن أن يؤدي إلى إلحاق الظلم بأصحاب المنشأة، وتعريضهم لمساءلات قانونية.
للاطلاع على المضمون كاملاً: ...
((من المرفقات)) أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/57229888...___online.html

----------


## شووشو

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## نافذة صحار

تشكر على الجهود الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

شكرا

----------


## khaldun904

موضوع هام وجميل يستفيد منه الجميع خاصة طلاب الكهرباء

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يعطيك العافية...

----------

